# telecharger musique gratuit



## cathy (17 Novembre 2004)

salut,
je souhaiterais telecharger gratuitement de la musique avec mon osx stil emule.....


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

Déplacement dans un forum idoine... Je vous l'envoie tel quel, vous avez les arguments rodés.


----------



## Bilbo (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Déplacement dans un forum idoine... Je vous l'envoie tel quel, vous avez les arguments rodés.


C'est gentil cher collègue.   

Bonjour cathy et bienvenue sur MacG.  En temps normal ce type de demande provoque de la part du modérateur que je suis un message lapidaire et une fermeture immédiate comme en atteste cette réaction qui date de peu. Puisque tu es un nouveau membre et que ce matin j'ai déjà eu un mouvement de mauvaise humeur, je vais être un peu plus explicite pour cette fois.

Le Peer To Peer (P2P pour les intimes) est une technologie qui permet de partager des fichiers entre ordinateurs. En soi, le P2P ne pose pas de problèmes aux forums MacG et toute question d'ordre technique a sa place ici. Cette place est à mes yeux un vrai privilège : certains forums ne les autorisent pas du tout à cause de la charge de travail que cela impose aux modérateurs. Cette charge de travail vient des requêtes du genre "Où puis-je trouver ...", "Quel est le réseau ...", etc. Cet article te donnera une bonne idée du regard que nous, modérateurs, posons sur le sujet. Certains internautes indélicats partagent leurs discothèques, vidéothèques, logitèques et que sais-je encore ? Ce type d'usage ne saurait être toléré sur ces forums et je ne pense pas qu'il faille développer en détail les motifs de cette ligne de conduite. 

J'espère que les choses te paraîtront désormais plus claires ; et je ne t'en veux guère même si je trouve impoli de demander des choses manifestement illégales sur nos forums.

À+

P.S. Bien entendu, ce fil subit le même sort que tous les autres du même type, à savoir : la fermeture.


----------

